# Lagoon Tower Penthouse



## cathydimi (Jan 16, 2021)

I have a 3 bedroom penthouse reserved with the 2.5 baths. Can you tell me if it will have the wraparound porch?


----------



## Great3 (Jan 16, 2021)

cathydimi said:


> I have a 3 bedroom penthouse reserved with the 2.5 baths. Can you tell me if it will have the wraparound porch?



It does if you get 2466 or 2467 oceanfront units, however all 3 bedroom units are assigned and not guarantee. There are other 3 bedrooms units that don’t wrap around.

Great3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 17, 2021)

cathydimi said:


> I have a 3 bedroom penthouse reserved with the 2.5 baths. Can you tell me if it will have the wraparound porch?


There’s only one three bedroom with 2.5 bath and it’s the corner oceanfront on the diamond head side.









						Lagoon Tower 3 bedroom lock off
					

Anyone have pictures of a lockoff 3 bedroom?  Curious if it is a 2 bedroom ocean view with a lock off 3rd bedroom or 2 bedroom ocean front with a lock off.  I am also assuming no floor to ceiling window which is a huge bummer compared to the dedicated 3 bedroom units.




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Great3 (Jan 17, 2021)

alwysonvac said:


> There’s only one three bedroom with 2.5 bath and it’s the corner oceanfront on the diamond head side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Right, it’s unit 2466, but getting that exact unit isn’t guarantee. Having said that, the chances are actually pretty good that you will get that unit assigned since that the unit code booked.

Great3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cathydimi (Jan 17, 2021)

Thank you for your responses. I actually own in California. Can I request a wrap around? If so, how far in advance? I realize nothing is guaranteed.


----------



## dayooper (Jan 17, 2021)

cathydimi said:


> Thank you for your responses. I actually own in California. Can I request a wrap around? If so, how far in advance? I realize nothing is guaranteed.



I‘m not sure about Lagoon Tower, but I usually call about 2 weeks in advance directly to the front desk of the resort.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 17, 2021)

We stayed in a 3 bdrm wraparound on the backside of Lagoon via an RCI trade. The views were incredible. You can see DiamondHead and Ala Moana from those wraparound decks. 

The downside of this unit is that the master bedroom sits right next to the elevator motors and is noisy. I would not stay in that unit again.


----------



## bnoble (Jan 17, 2021)

I've also been in that unit. I'd be willing to put up with the elevator noise for another crack at it.


----------



## GT75 (Jan 17, 2021)

I have stayed in 2470/71 (on the other side of that elevation).     I will never stay in that room again.


----------



## GT75 (Jan 17, 2021)

cathydimi said:


> Can I request a wrap around?


I assume that you have looked at the information on the Sticky - Link


----------



## cathydimi (Jan 17, 2021)

GT75 said:


> I assume that you have looked at the information on the Sticky - Link


I did look at that information. Thank You.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jan 17, 2021)

GT75 said:


> I have stayed in 2470/71 (on the other side of that elevation).     I will never stay in that room again.



I don't know about 2470 since we have never stayed there, but we stayed in the Studio 2471 for a week one time and wouldn't stay in that room again.    While it is great that you have a Lanai which the other _ _ 71 Studio units don't have, it is even more of a sub sized studio than the other _ _ 71 Studios.

  While the Lanai has a nice size table to eat on when the weather is nice, if it was rainy and/or windy you wouldn't be able to eat in the Timeshare.  The dining table in the unit was a tiny 18" round table.  Luckily we had great weather that week so we ate all our at home meals on the Lanai.

Another issue was the room around the bed.  They put a King Bed in a space that should only have a Queen Bed.   So only one night table could fit.

We pack heavy since we usually stay for months.  We did not have enough floor space to open all of our luggage all at once like we always do.  We could only open one piece at a time and then stand that one up and open another piece.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 17, 2021)

Great3 said:


> Right, it’s unit 2466, but getting that exact unit isn’t guarantee. Having said that, the chances are actually pretty good that you will get that unit assigned since that the unit code booked.
> 
> Great3
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I guess I could see a Lagoon Tower owner especially a three bedroom penthouse owner getting priority room preference at their home resort.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jan 18, 2021)

alwysonvac said:


> Yes, I guess I could see a Lagoon Tower owner especially a three bedroom penthouse owner getting priority room preference at their home resort.



In 2018 we reserved a Penthouse Unit when our Daughter, Son-in Law, and Grandchildren came for 10 days including Easter Break we thought we had an Ocean Front 3 BR Penthouse with 2.5 Baths.  We couldn't believe we were able to reserve a Penthouse Unit for 10 days during that time frame.   However, when we talked to the front desk staff that we knew they said that the Penthouse Units are assigned by the Front Desk Management on a week by week basis and they didn't know what unit we would get.  We got the unit that is right over the front entrance which had excellent Diamond Head and Mountain Views as well as an Ocean view.  The Luau was Performing at that time and the Grandkids got a kick out of looking down and seeing it from the Lanai.

Everyone was extremely happy having so much space in the bedrooms and the common areas and the fantastic views.  Many times we have vacationed with the same group in a 2 BR unit since the resort didn't have 3 BR units and we are cramped and Papa and I stay on the pull out couch since we rise at 5AM for Coffee and Breakfast and the rest sleep later.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 18, 2021)

Tamaradarann said:


> In 2018 we reserved a Penthouse Unit when our Daughter, Son-in Law, and Grandchildren came for 10 days including Easter Break we thought we had an Ocean Front 3 BR Penthouse with 2.5 Baths.  We couldn't believe we were able to reserve a Penthouse Unit for 10 days during that time frame.   However, when we talked to the front desk staff that we knew they said that the Penthouse Units are assigned by the Front Desk Management on a week by week basis and they didn't know what unit we would get.  We got the unit that is right over the front entrance which had excellent Diamond Head and Mountain Views as well as an Ocean view.  The Luau was Performing at that time and the Grandkids got a kick out of looking down and seeing it from the Lanai.
> 
> Everyone was extremely happy having so much space in the bedrooms and the common areas and the fantastic views.  Many times we have vacationed with the same group in a 2 BR unit since the resort didn't have 3 BR units and we are cramped and Papa and I stay on the pull out couch since we rise at 5AM for Coffee and Breakfast and the rest sleep later.


Thanks for confirming.
I remember you mentioning the 2.5 bath penthouse reservation in 2016. For future reference, I’ve also added your post to the linked thread mentioned earlier.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jan 18, 2021)

alwysonvac said:


> Thanks for confirming.
> I remember you mentioning the 2.5 bath penthouse reservation in 2016. For future reference, I’ve also added your post to the linked thread mentioned earlier.



Good memory.  It was better than mine.  If you say I mentioned it in 2016 perhaps they came in April 2017 not 2018.  I didn't look it up before I posted and time does go by faster as you get older!


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jan 18, 2021)

Tamaradarann said:


> Good memory.  It was better than mine.  If you say I mentioned it in 2016 perhaps they came in April 2017 not 2018.  I didn't look it up before I posted and time does go by faster as you get older!



I just thought about forgetting which year 2017 or 2018 that the family came to Hawaii and we stayed in the 3BR Lagoon Penthouse.  It is easy to forget what year we travelled where or who we travelled with when, however, I don't think we will forget what we did during the period from April- December 2020.  NOTHING!!


----------



## Great3 (Jan 18, 2021)

cathydimi said:


> Thank you for your responses. I actually own in California. Can I request a wrap around? If so, how far in advance? I realize nothing is guaranteed.



You can, call the front desk of the resort about 2-3 weeks before the check-in.  They are more apt to note down your request, if you say you realize it's only a request and if you get it, great, if not, you understand it's only a request.  I find if you just make the request only, they will tell you it's assigned and you probably won't get it to lower your expectations.  If you start by saying you know you aren't guarantee to get your request, it seems like the front is more willing to take it down.  Just my two cents.  Good Luck to you!!!

I have booked that same 3 bedroom penthouse / 2.5 bath units twice for a week, and gotten Unit 2466 both times.

I think it also helps if you book the stay starting on a Sat, the most active check-in / check-out day of the week.  If you book the stay starting any other day, there may only be one 3-bedroom penthouse unit that checked out that day, and that's the unit you are going to get no matter what you request.  If someone is holding that Unit 2466 for say 10 days starting on a Sat. before you check in, than you will be out of luck.  So, it's not just about a Lagoon Tower owner getting priority preference, a lot has to do with timing / luck of who is checking in / out and when as well.

Again, best of luck, and let us know how you fare when the time comes in check in.  Really, other than the back corner 3-bedroom unit (which had I the unfortunate chance of staying in twice as well - oh well, you win some, you lose some) on the same side as the elevator with excessive noise, I think you will happy no matter which exact 3-bedroom penthouse unit you get.

Great3


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 18, 2021)

Great3 said:


> You can, call the front desk of the resort about 2-3 weeks before the check-in.  They are more apt to note down your request, if you say you realize it's only a request and if you get it, great, if not, you understand it's only a request.  I find if you just make the request only, they will tell you it's assigned and you probably won't get it to lower your expectations.  If you start by saying you know you aren't guarantee to get your request, it seems like the front is more willing to take it down.  Just my two cents.  Good Luck to you!!!
> 
> I have booked that same 3 bedroom penthouse / 2.5 bath units twice for a week, and gotten Unit 2466 both times.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cathydimi (Jan 18, 2021)

Thank You Everyone for all your knowledge and input.


----------



## DEROS (Jan 19, 2021)

GT75 said:


> I have stayed in 2470/71 (on the other side of that elevation).     I will never stay in that room again.



I stayed there for one night.  Complained and was lucky they were able to get me another room.  I don't understand what the architecture was thinking about when he decided to have the Master Bed room share the wall with the elevator.  He must have been smoking some good pakalolo.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jan 19, 2021)

DEROS said:


> I stayed there for one night.  Complained and was lucky they were able to get me another room.  I don't understand what the architecture was thinking about when he decided to have the Master Bed room share the wall with the elevator.  He must have been smoking some good pakalolo.



While we have stayed in 2471 and know that room shares the wall with the elevator machine room, we have never stayed in the 2470/71 total 3BR Penthouse unit.  Is the Master Bedroom considered the 2471 part of the unit?


----------



## DEROS (Jan 19, 2021)

Tamaradarann said:


> While we have stayed in 2471 and know that room shares the wall with the elevator machine room, we have never stayed in the 2470/71 total 3BR Penthouse unit.  Is the Master Bedroom considered the 2471 part of the unit?



2470 is a two story, 2 bedroom.  The guest room, has two full size beds, is far enough away from the elevator, making the noise bearable.  The Master Bedroom shares a wall with the elevator.  Regardless of what floor the elevator is going to, you will hear the sound of the elevator going up and down.  Also, I don't think it matters which elevator is moving (there are 3 elevators), you will hear it.

2471 is a 1 bdrm studio (lock out) with an adjoining door at the first floor of rom 2470.  This studio is also shares a wall with the elevator.  Literally, you exit out the front door of the room and the elevators are immediately to your left.  You need to walk 6 feet to press the elevator request button.  My son stayed in the room and said the noise didn't bother him.  However,  he had the AC on set at a low temp and the AC was just as loud as the elevator.  I guess there is a difference between the constant humming of the AC and a "out of the blue" whining of the pulleys of the elevator.

When I talked to management about moving, they mentioned that owners of Lagoon PH have priority of the rooms.  So, I have a feeling that they reserve 2470 and 2471 for non-owners booking club.  Me personally, I will never select 3 bdrm PH unless I can get the 3 bdrm PH with 2.5 baths.  At least there is a legitimate argument of not getting the exact room reserved.  i.e. Management "upgraded" by giving an extra .5 bath by moving to the 3bdrm 3 bath PH.  Technically I reserved a 3PL which is 3bdrm, 3 bath but 2470 and 2471 combined creates a 3bdrm, 3.5bath.  The .5 is in the main 2bdrm suit, downstairs, near the main entrance.

Good luck.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jan 19, 2021)

DEROS said:


> 2470 is a two story, 2 bedroom.  The guest room, has two full size beds, is far enough away from the elevator, making the noise bearable.  The Master Bedroom shares a wall with the elevator.  Regardless of what floor the elevator is going to, you will hear the sound of the elevator going up and down.  Also, I don't think it matters which elevator is moving (there are 3 elevators), you will hear it.
> 
> 2471 is a 1 bdrm studio (lock out) with an adjoining door at the first floor of rom 2470.  This studio is also shares a wall with the elevator.  Literally, you exit out the front door of the room and the elevators are immediately to your left.  You need to walk 6 feet to press the elevator request button.  My son stayed in the room and said the noise didn't bother him.  However,  he had the AC on set at a low temp and the AC was just as loud as the elevator.  I guess there is a difference between the constant humming of the AC and a "out of the blue" whining of the pulleys of the elevator.
> 
> ...



I know and stayed in the 2471 Studio and while it shares a wall with the elevator that is not what bothered us when we stayed there.   It was too small and poorly furnished for our needs.  The dining table in the room is like a little on cup coffee table, there is only on night table, and the floor space is insufficient to open up all you suitcases at once.  Perhaps the occupancy should be one person instead of two!

I forgot that the 2 BR 2470 had two stories and the Master Bedroom is actually over the 2471 Studio so it also shares a wall with the elevator.


----------



## Great3 (Jan 20, 2021)

Tamaradarann said:


> I know and stayed in the 2471 Studio and while it shares a wall with the elevator that is not what bothered us when we stayed there.   It was too small and poorly furnished for our needs.  The dining table in the room is like a little on cup coffee table, there is only on night table, and the floor space is insufficient to open up all you suitcases at once.  Perhaps the occupancy should be one person instead of two!
> 
> I forgot that the 2 BR 2470 had two stories and the Master Bedroom is actually over the 2471 Studio so it also shares a wall with the elevator.



The 2471 studio, while I can hear the elevator noise, and while it does bother me slightly, I can still make do with it.  Yes, the room is very small, but it was only 3 nights, so we just coped with the space.

Now, the 2470 2-bedroom unit, the master bedroom, I just cannot handle.  It was the first stay in HGVC Lagoon for our 10-year anniversary, and that ruined it for us.  It was the absolute worst room experience I ever had in all my lodging stay ever, hotel, timeshare, or otherwise. That unit/room should not exist for booking, I am sorry to say.  Yes, since it was our 10 year anniversary, it's just the two of us, so we moved to the secondary bedroom, and it wasn't as bad, but to me just barely bearable.  Never again will I book 2-bedroom penthouse or 3 bedroom/3 baths penthouse, or Studio with Lani for fear of the chance of getting those type of units, since they are priority assigned to 3-bedroom penthouse owners.  I am with the other poster, I will only book 3 bedroom / 2.5 baths or else just get the regular 2-bedroom oceanfront, non penthouse unit.

Yes, the elevator noise is that bad.  So, for the OP, if anything, request you don't get assigned the back corner unit on same side of elevator, that you will take any other 3-bedroom penthouse unit if you aren't dead set on getting that wrap-around porch, because there is that chance of getting that rear 3-bedroom lock-off unit instead of the oceanfront ones.  Really, it's your choice what's important to you, but realize be careful what you ask for, because of that 1 bad noisy unit.  Else, if it wasn't for the existence of that unit, I would always book a 3-bedroom penthouse every chance I get.

Great3


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jan 20, 2021)

Please excuse my confusion about the 2470 unit since I have never stayed in it.  When facing the elevators the 2471 unit is immediately to the left.  Isn't the 2470 unit the next one on the left and the one with the elevator noise problem?  If it is, then what is the unit number for the back corner unit that you are suggesting asking NOT to be assigned that is on the right side of the elevators?


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 20, 2021)

We stayed in 2472 in the corner. The master is upstairs and is noisier than the studio below. The studio is across a small hallway to the right of elevator that leads to the laundry and stairs so provides a buffer on the noise. The master doesn't have this buffer.

@frank808 You mentioned that you have stayed in the garden view penthouse 2460 "B". Is this unit or the unit across from the elevators quieter?


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jan 20, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> We stayed in 2472 in the corner. The master is upstairs and is noisier than the studio below. The studio is across a small hallway to the right of elevator that leads to the laundry and stairs so provides a buffer on the noise. The master doesn't have this buffer.
> 
> @frank808 You mentioned that you have stayed in the garden view penthouse 2460 "B". Is this unit or the unit across from the elevators quieter?



I don't know the room numbers so I will try to describe the locations.  I have stayed in the Penthouse Corner Unit that is over the main entrance to the Lagoon Tower.   We sleep in the only downstairs bedroom, which wasn't a lockoff, and thought that was the Master Bedroom.  Wasn't it?  Are you saying that the other Penthouse Corner Unit that is to the right of the elevators has a lockout Studio?


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 20, 2021)

@Tamaradarann I seem to recall that the lower bedroom is a full studio with a separate entry door in the foyer and separate deck. The master and one other bedroom are upstairs. I believe they only reserve it as one unit and don't offer the studio separately,


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jan 20, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> @Tamaradarann I seem to recall that the lower bedroom is a full studio with a separate entry door in the foyer and separate deck. The master and one other bedroom are upstairs. I believe they only reserve it as one unit and don't offer the studio separately,



I would think that it would be the same layout as the Penthouse 3BR across the hall and I didn't realize that it was a Studio.  But to be a Studio it would need a kitchen and I don't remember a kitchen.  

Well with the Grandchildren being in Hawaii the bedroom layout wasn't a prime thought and if the bedroom downstairs wasn't the master bedroom it was still great.  The saving grace was that we didn't have to lug our heavily packed luggage up the stairs.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 20, 2021)

I seem to recall that it had a mini fridge, sink and microwave as you walk in the door. My brother and SIL stayed in that room and it has been a few years so my memory may have faded.


----------



## frank808 (Jan 21, 2021)

If I remember correctly 2471 was the 2br that has the master upstairs under the elevator equipment.  That was the unit that has the click click sound and then the whining of the motors for the elevator.  Unit 2470 is immediately to the left of the elevator bank while looking at it.  2470 is the studio downstairs with a lanai.   In 2471(2br) there is the lock out door before the stairs leading up to the second floor.  This is the door that turns 2470&2471 into 3br lockoff unit. 

I have stayed in the corner 3br units facing the mountain also.  These have a wrap around balcony.  I have never had noise from the elevators in any of the corner units.  If 2460 is the unit directly across the elevator bank I have not had a problem with elevator noise in that unit.  The only unit with noise that I have encountered was the unit directly to the left of the elevator bank while looking at the elevator which is 2470/2471.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jan 21, 2021)

frank808 said:


> If I remember correctly 2471 was the 2br that has the master upstairs under the elevator equipment.  That was the unit that has the click click sound and then the whining of the motors for the elevator.  Unit 2470 is immediately to the left of the elevator bank while looking at it.  2470 is the studio downstairs with a lanai.   In 2471(2br) there is the lock out door before the stairs leading up to the second floor.  This is the door that turns 2470&2471 into 3br lockoff unit.
> 
> I have stayed in the corner 3br units facing the mountain also.  These have a wrap around balcony.  I have never had noise from the elevators in any of the corner units.  If 2460 is the unit directly across the elevator bank I have not had a problem with elevator noise in that unit.  The only unit with noise that I have encountered was the unit directly to the left of the elevator bank while looking at the elevator which is 2470/2471.



That is what I recall and think is correct.  The 2470/71 unit is the elevator problem unit with the Studio which is just to the left of the elevators.  I know the Studio is 2471 since  _ _ 71 is one of the two the Studio Stacks in the Lagoon Tower.  2470 must be the 2BR that has the master bedroom with the elevator noise problem.  The corner Penthouse Units should NOT have an elevator noise problem since they are not adjacent to the elevators.


----------



## Great3 (Jan 21, 2021)

Okay, I just found this, so hopefully it will clear up any confusion:





I have stayed in both 2470 and 2471, and they both have elevator noise problem, just not as much noise in 2471, the studio side, whereas the master in 2470 is really really bad.  While I haven't stay in the dedicated 3-bedroom 2472/2473 unit before, I remember reading a few reviews that 2472 has the elevator noise problem too, but I don't know how bad since I haven't stayed in it.  Like you said, 2460 is across the elevator, and I read it is okay as far as noise is concern.

So, in summary, if booking a 3 bedroom penthouse unit, you stand the chance of getting 2 possible units with noise issues, the 2470/2471 unit combo when not locked off, or the back corner 2472/2473 that is a dedicated (non-lockoff) unit.  It's strange for that rear corner unit to have two units numbers assigned, but it only has one door entrance, so go figure.  Although 2470/2471 can be a 3-bedroom unit, I would think it would be rare to get assigned that unit combo because I believe they probably get broken up since they get booked separately before getting booked as a 3 bedroom.

Hope that clears up all the confusion about room numbers and where.  I know I can't remember well either.  Hopefully I didn't provide any false information regarding room numbers before.  If I did, I apologize, please refer to this post/pic for more accurate info about the 24th floor penthouse units.

Great3


----------



## bnoble (Jan 21, 2021)

Great3 said:


> I have stayed in both 2470 and 2471, and they both have elevator noise problem, just not as much noise in 2471, the studio side, whereas the master in 2470 is really really bad. While I haven't stay in the dedicated 3-bedroom 2472/2473 unit before, I remember reading a few reviews that 2472 has the elevator noise problem too, but I don't know how bad since I haven't stayed in it.


Now that you mention it, I think I was in the 2472/2473 unit, because I remember it was on a corner. (I think this is the 3BR that is typically reported by RCI exchangers, and that's how I was staying there). I definitely remember the elevator noise, though it certainly didn't ruin my stay and I'd be glad to get that unit via exchange again.


----------



## frank808 (Jan 21, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> @Tamaradarann I seem to recall that the lower bedroom is a full studio with a separate entry door in the foyer and separate deck. The master and one other bedroom are upstairs. I believe they only reserve it as one unit and don't offer the studio separately,


I have had 2470 as a 2br and another party was in 2471. Have also had 2470/2471 to make a 3br unit. It can be used as a 2br and studio or 3br from my previous experiences. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 21, 2021)

The diagram is helpful. I was referring to 2472/73. The studio in 2472 appeared quiet because there is a hallway buffer in-between. 2473 experienced noise in the master directly upstairs. We did not have problems with noise in the other bedrooms or in the main areas.

The front desk acknowledge that the elevator noise is why they reserve it for RCI exchangers. If we stay in 2473 again, I would not stay in the master and would stay in one of the other bedrooms making it a 2 bdrm because other than the upstairs master noise, it is a terrific unit.


----------



## frank808 (Jan 21, 2021)

I would think they would reserve 2470/71 for the exchangers. The master bedroom is right below the elevator machinery. It is very loud and goes on all hours of the night. It does slow down late like 2am. But then when someone calls an elevator you will know.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Great3 (Jan 21, 2021)

frank808 said:


> I would think they would reserve 2470/71 for the exchangers. The master bedroom is right below the elevator machinery. It is very loud and goes on all hours of the night. It does slow down late like 2am. But then when someone calls an elevator you will know.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



Makes sense Frank,

But I imagine since that's a lock-off capable unit, it probably gets booked separately already, and therefore can't be consistently reserved for RCI exchanges.  They can't split the back corner unit with only a single door entrance.

Great3


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jan 21, 2021)

Great3 said:


> Okay, I just found this, so hopefully it will clear up any confusion:
> 
> View attachment 31328
> 
> ...



The Map certainly does clear up the confusion.  So while the 2472 part of 2472/2473 actually is a studio with a separtate number but it can't be used as a separate studio since it doesn't have an exterior door.  I guess at some point they expected to cut a separate door into the hallway but perhaps the Fire Inspector told them they couldn't put a door in the narrow hallway which is a main means of egress for the floor or since the Studio is so small they couldn't figure out how to open a door into the room with the furniture and cabinetry.


----------



## cathydimi (Feb 19, 2021)

I am at the Lagoon Tower now. Checked in yesterday. I decided not to request a specific room. I received room 2467. Oceanfront marina side. It is beautiful.


----------



## frank808 (Feb 19, 2021)

Congrats on getting IMHO the best 3br unit in Lagoon. Bit of history for that unit as it was Don Ho's old apartment. 

Enjoy the massive balcony. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 19, 2021)

cathydimi said:


> I am at the Lagoon Tower now. Checked in yesterday. I decided not to request a specific room. I received room 2467. Oceanfront marina side. It is beautiful.


Fantastic news! Thanks for sharing the outcome 
Have a wonderful and relaxing stay. Please share a photo of when you get a chance .
Lol, I’m tired of snow.














						View from the HGVC or bHC Balcony
					

Since other forums have this thread I thought I would start one for HGVC. Share your view from HGVC locations on this thread  Here is our view from a studio premier unit at W57 high floor. Balconies are a few floors below this room but the floor to ceiling window vistas of Central Park are...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## GT75 (Feb 19, 2021)

cathydimi said:


> I decided not to request a specific room.


Is that the key?         Because I requested and got the worse 3 bedroom ever in the entire HGVC system.


----------



## frank808 (Feb 19, 2021)

GT75 said:


> Is that the key?         Because I requested and got the worse 3 bedroom ever in the entire HGVC system.


I did not request and got the worst 3br in Lagoon not once but TWICE.


----------



## Seaport104 (Feb 19, 2021)

cathydimi said:


> I am at the Lagoon Tower now. Checked in yesterday. I decided not to request a specific room. I received room 2467. Oceanfront marina side. It is beautiful.



Had that same unit a few years ago. The views are awesome.


----------



## Lekeka (May 2, 2021)

Seaport104 said:


> Had that same unit a few years ago. The views are awesome.View attachment 32566View attachment 32567View attachment 32568View attachment 32566View attachment 32567View attachment 32568View attachment 32566View attachment 32567View attachment 32568


What a beautiful experience! Did you book a 3PL or a 3BP?


----------

